# Great Photog with Words of Wisdom!



## gw2424 (May 28, 2013)

An excellent photographer with some incredible information! I really think that his lectures are some of the best I have ever seen, and they are interesting as they are shot on the street. The name is Free, John Free.

John Free Photography Channel - YouTube


Check him out; he also does workshops!


----------



## Compaq (May 30, 2013)

I watched some of his videos in the past. He seems like a well-reflected man.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 6, 2013)

spam reported


----------



## gsgary (Jun 9, 2013)

Also some great shots here Social Documentary


----------

